# Female here...speak in plain words please..



## breezy (Dec 27, 2004)

I have a 1996 Nissan Sentra. It will not start. The engine sounds like it wants to turn over but just doesn't. I have checked the battery, the spark plugs and found nothing. I did the computer check thingy (don't laugh at me!) and it came back "erg flow malfunction". Okay...my question: How do I get to the erg thingy to clean it out? Before having to just replace it?

Thanks in advance for your responses..and for not laughing at me.. :dumbass:


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

breezy said:


> I have a 1996 Nissan Sentra. It will not start. The engine sounds like it wants to turn over but just doesn't. I have checked the battery, the spark plugs and found nothing. I did the computer check thingy (don't laugh at me!) and it came back "erg flow malfunction". Okay...my question: How do I get to the erg thingy to clean it out? Before having to just replace it?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses..and for not laughing at me.. :dumbass:


You sound like you know a bit more than you lead on... if you know how to check the ECU for codes anyway. To the point, the EGR valve is located underneath the throttle body (where the air intake hooks up to). It's a saucer looking thing with a two tubes (I think) coming out of it. Probably about 3-4 inches in diameter. If you reach down underneath of it, you should be able to push up and make it move. If it doesn't move freely, then you should have someone take it off and clean it. Make sure that all the tubes are connected and snug, they have a tendency to get loose or rotted after awhile. If the EGR got stuck, then it could certainly cause the car to not start. You shouldn't require any tools to do these checks. Do a search and you might find pictures of the EGR valve in one of these forums. 

Good luck!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the egr has NOTHING to do with how or if your car will start. In reality, u dont even really need the egr whatsoever(emissions). the problem it sounds to me like, could be a dead starter. if you want to test for that, and u dont mind gettin dirty, crawl under the car and tap the starter lightly with a hammer or something. the car will more than likely start. if you need help locating the starter, let me know.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> the problem it sounds to me like, could be a dead starter.


If the engine is making any movement at all trying to start then your problem is not likely the starter.


----------



## breezy (Dec 27, 2004)

If the starter was broken the motor wouldn't even be TRYING to start, would it?


----------



## breezy (Dec 27, 2004)

Kindfiend said:


> You sound like you know a bit more than you lead on... if you know how to check the ECU for codes anyway. To the point, the EGR valve is located underneath the throttle body (where the air intake hooks up to). It's a saucer looking thing with a two tubes (I think) coming out of it. Probably about 3-4 inches in diameter. If you reach down underneath of it, you should be able to push up and make it move. If it doesn't move freely, then you should have someone take it off and clean it. Make sure that all the tubes are connected and snug, they have a tendency to get loose or rotted after awhile. If the EGR got stuck, then it could certainly cause the car to not start. You shouldn't require any tools to do these checks. Do a search and you might find pictures of the EGR valve in one of these forums.
> 
> Good luck!


I stuck my hand under and pushed up on the valve. It moved freely...
Now what?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> the egr has NOTHING to do with how or if your car will start. In reality, u dont even really need the egr whatsoever(emissions). the problem it sounds to me like, could be a dead starter. if you want to test for that, and u dont mind gettin dirty, crawl under the car and tap the starter lightly with a hammer or something. the car will more than likely start. if you need help locating the starter, let me know.


Really... Then try pushing the EGR diaphram up while the car is idling and see how fast it stalls... if its stuck that way, the car won't start, or will run real rough. If you read the post, then you would realize she said the car sounds like it wants to start, meaning it's turning over. Starters are a common problem with our cars, but she read the code as EGR flow malfunction.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> If the engine is making any movement at all trying to start then your problem is not likely the starter.



wrong..the the motor might be trying to turn over but if the starter doesnt let it engage...the motor isnt gonna crank.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

breezy said:


> If the starter was broken the motor wouldn't even be TRYING to start, would it?



yea it would....


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

breezy said:


> I stuck my hand under and pushed up on the valve. It moved freely...
> Now what?


All vacuum lines to the EGR are ok? Well crap, now you're getting into the territory of it could be several things. If you know how to check if it's getting spark and fuel I would suggest doing that. Also, check the air filter just to make sure it's not really dirty. I don't want to suggest too much cause I don't want to be the guy that told you to replace things that don't need it. Hopefully, someone smarter than me will chime in.


----------



## breezy (Dec 27, 2004)

It will go...rrrrrrrr...then a short....cherchunk...then back to....rrrrrr

It _sounds_ like it wants to start but it won't...

Thanks for all your responses..!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

You do not need to crawl under the car to tap the starter, just get a small rod/crowbar/etc. and tap it from the top of the engine.

Also, when the starter is bad, you turn the key and absolutely nothing happens, except for the power turning on (interior lights, etc.)

Maybe the fuel pump or fuel filter?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

breezy said:


> It will go...rrrrrrrr...then a short....cherchunk...then back to....rrrrrr
> 
> It _sounds_ like it wants to start but it won't...
> 
> Thanks for all your responses..!!



im hard pressed to tell you its the starter....id be 99% positive, but that 1% hinders me because im not physically able to see and hear the car, etc.


----------



## breezy (Dec 27, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> im hard pressed to tell you its the starter....id be 99% positive, but that 1% hinders me because im not physically able to see and hear the car, etc.


The motor tries hard to turn over, but it just won't kick...

It's getting fuel, it's getting sparks to the plugs, fuel to the plugs, the injectors have power....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

breezy said:


> The motor tries hard to turn over, but it just won't kick...
> 
> It's getting fuel, it's getting sparks to the plugs, fuel to the plugs, the injectors have power....




just get under the car, give the starter a few love taps with a hammer and crank that thing right back up.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

breezy said:


> The motor tries hard to turn over, but it just won't kick...
> 
> It's getting fuel, it's getting sparks to the plugs, fuel to the plugs, the injectors have power....


Since you're replying to these quickly, it wouldn't hurt to give the starter a few taps and see what happens. Starters are a big problem with these cars, and most of the time when they go it's just a click and nothing happens. I suppose I'll give chops the benefit of the doubt, and accept the possibility that the starter could be worn out and not catching.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> just get under the car, give the starter a few love taps with a hammer and crank that thing right back up.


Or save time, trouble, and clean cloths, and just pop the hood and tap it from the top.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Or save time, trouble, and clean cloths, and just pop the hood and tap it from the top.



you can do that too....haha, i guess i like crawling under my car?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You just like to look like you are doing something thats why....lol
When you turn the key does the engine turn with no problems? The same sound all the way through?


----------



## breezy (Dec 27, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> You just like to look like you are doing something thats why....lol
> When you turn the key does the engine turn with no problems? The same sound all the way through?



It stumbles like it's trying to fire..

Oh BTW...I tapped on the starter..nothing...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Have you touched the plug wires latley? Have you done anything to the car at all before the problem started. I.E. replaced any parts pluged unpluged anything?
The reason I ask is bacause it will help determine what is going on.


----------



## breezy (Dec 27, 2004)

Nothing...the car was fine yesterday. Just wouldn't start at all today...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well start with the basics and check all of your fuses under the drivers side dash, and then the ones under the hood as well.


----------



## breezy (Dec 27, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Well start with the basics and check all of your fuses under the drivers side dash, and then the ones under the hood as well.



Checked all the fuses everywhere, checked the battery, checked the fire on the fuel injection, all cylinders are getting fuel, the egr valve moves freely, fuel pump is pumping fuel, spark plugs are sparking...I give up... 

Oh..and I tapped the starter...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it a manual? If so try to push start it and see what happens.


----------



## breezy (Dec 27, 2004)

aminidab said:


> Is it a manual? If so try to push start it and see what happens.


No..it's an automatic


----------



## pakesack (Dec 27, 2004)

hey... i just had the same problem today. it would turn over (sound like its about to start, but doesnt). battery, fuel, spark all good. i was able to get it started by having my gf turn the ignition while i maunally opened up the throttle (i guess i couldda turned the ignition and floored the gas as well). same no start condition happened a month ago, and i paid a mechanic $100 to get it started in less than 5 mintues. i just did exactly what he did today. he said my started could be going bad or that my fuel injectors were clogged. anyways i was looking in the forum for solutions to prevent the no start again, so try wut i suggested. it might get u up and running.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

breezy said:


> No..it's an automatic


If you've tested the battery and it's fully charged, I'd pull the starter and have it tested.


----------



## breezy (Dec 27, 2004)

I tried that, too. There was gas in the cylinder when I pulled plugs...


----------



## breezy (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks for all your responses...I'll have to wait until tomorrow to try some more..it's 24 degrees here, I'm freezing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

breezy said:


> It stumbles like it's trying to fire..
> 
> Oh BTW...I tapped on the starter..nothing...


 Did you get new plugs? New wires? New cap & rotor? Correct firing order? Full tank of gas? You may want to check all the electrical connections (distributor, MAF, and so on) if one fell loose that could do it. 

Last question, do you get ignition of any kind (even a few short stumbles) in any of the cylinders?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

It really sounds like the starter. Thats the same way my car behaved just before mine died, then one day...nothing...not even knocking the starter helped (dont let it get that far....please). 
By the way, the EGR error might be a rotten hose somewhere. I had the same code before too....bought a new egr valve and after taking it out, discovered a gaping hole in one of the hoses at a 90* bend...looking in from the driver side of the hood I think it was the one most opposite from me...and it cant be seen from the top. Just check all your hoses for any leaks.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 28, 2004)

breezy said:


> Thanks for all your responses...I'll have to wait until tomorrow to try some more..it's 24 degrees here, I'm freezing!!! :thumbup:


If you're freezing then maybe your gas is too?? Mine wouldn't start last week and I had a friend disconnect on of the hoses going the air intake and spray starting fluid in there while I turned it over. I was pumping the gas pretty good to and it finally started. It sounded pretty bad at first but then went back to a normal idle.

My best guess is that I had frozen water in the line and it was able to get going w/ starting fluid. But I'm also thining the throttle body could have been gunked up and the starting fluid freed it up. Either way I put some dry gas in right away and filled the tank. It has been starting consistantly for the last week.

Good Luck!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Have you checked the distributor cap and rotor yet? I know my car died on me last week and wouldn't restart so I had it towed home and when I finally checked it out it was the screw on the distributor rotor came loose. F'd up the car too cuz it runs but runs like crap now. Basically it tried to start and sometime almost did. Before finding the problem I had it started once and was fine til I let it drop to idle and it stalled. Basically you'd be still getting spark to the cylinders but not at the right time because the rotor would be out of place. Doesn't sould like starter to me but I ain't a mechanic. I'm thinking either it's missing spark or a sensor is dead. Hopefully not the MAF cuz that is expensive. But we'll stick to the simple stuff for now and move onto sensors next if need be.

Mitch


----------



## breezy (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks to all you guys! I went out this morning and it cranked right up...no stumbling or anything...I still don't know what it was unless it DID freeze somewhere.. :crazy: 

You guys are great!!!

breezy


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Did you wrap her in a blanket last night?.....hahaha
Im just glad it works now.


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

Miracle from the Nissan Gods :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Better have it checked by a certified mechanic. It would be a pain to have it not start when you're in an emergency


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

breezy said:


> Thanks to all you guys! I went out this morning and it cranked right up...no stumbling or anything...I still don't know what it was unless it DID freeze somewhere.. :crazy:
> 
> You guys are great!!!
> 
> breezy


Before the starting problem did you start the car and move it a few yards and shut it down. My sentra does not like that at all and is very difficult to start after a short move.
Just a thought, if this was the problem than you know not to do that again....
Good Luck....


----------

